

Show HN: WordyLinks – create URL redirects using memorable keywords - LVB
http://wordylinks.com

======
chidevguy
Neat idea thanks for sharing. Much better than my current method of emailing
myself links when I want to quickly swap between devices.

~~~
LVB
Glad you like it. I was thinking of adding a couple of examples to the about
page as it might not be clear enough what the benefit is. I find it
particularly helpful when dealing with a kiosk, lab PC, or quickly making a
URL accessible on my phone as I'm walking out of the office.

